

Ask HN: Tips, and resources on staying focus and engadged at work for dev - soulbadguy

How do you stay focus at work ? Have you done&#x2F;read something that help you increased you ability to work longer hours and be better focus?
Please share
======
soulbadguy
Starting myself : 1 - Maybe the most effective way to worked longer for me is
to take a nap during my break. My afternoon are so much more productive after
a good nap. 2 - Not eating anything heavy during lunch

------
MichaelCrawford
Know when to knock off work. Dont stay up late to finish something. Take your
evening off and forget all about computing.

When you start work the next day produce something of real value before you
check your email, hn and the like.

I am very picky about my lighting. Not all people are but I am. I like to
point several task lamps at the ceiling as well as away from me so I cannot
see any glaring lightbulbs.

